# Little fella's like this should not be out in daylight...



## toxinologist (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's a little fella who needs to learn some survival skills ...







Newborn _Morelia amethistina_ from 15 km NW Kaiam on Kikori River, Gulf Province, PNG (November 2005): hatchling found crossing bush track at 0930 hours in full sunlight.

The photo is copyright (DJ Williams, 2005) but please enjoy ...

Cheers


David Williams


----------



## reptililian (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beautiful picture! What a beautiful baby. Toxinologist, I see your another guy like Hix who knosw his lizards from his cows (re, my bemused comment in Hix's "trip up north" thread). As for your "what species am I?" post, my first guess was thorny devil, and then I looked at the colouring again and realised it was more likely to be a hereford,or something. I've got so much to learn!

Hope this sweet little fellow does indeed learn his much-needed survival skills, and fast! Thanks for posting such a great pic

Cheers, Lily


----------



## zen (Dec 1, 2005)

*Scrub Python*

Thanks for sharing that superb location photograph with us David.  

It's a great shot of a delightful animal. 

Thoroughly enjoyable!

:?: Did you see any adult _Morelia amethistina_ in PNG?


Cheers, John


----------



## toxinologist (Dec 1, 2005)

Funny you should ask that mate ...











2.0 metre _Morelia amethistina_ from Brown River floodplain (Central Province) 45 km NW Port Moresby, PNG; note almost absent anterior banding.

Cheers


David Williams


----------



## zen (Dec 1, 2005)

*Morelia amethistina*

Thanks again David,

Another divine piece of photography. Great stuff!

A very interesting specimen there. Unusual compared to the Aussie Scrubs.
I've never seen one that isn't entirely banded before :!: 
Is that idiosyncratic, or a typical characteristic of PNG Scrub Pythons? 

Some herpetologists are now separating our Aussie Scrubs from PNG's.
They're calling the Australian Scrub, _Morelia kinghorni_, whilst the PNG's retain the original name of _amethistina_. 

Looking at that specimen I can see why. Though I wonder if there's any other distinguishing characteristics that warrant the separation.
Do you know if there's any differences in scalation :?:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Dave how ya been? 

Beautiful pics!!! Either you're a really good photographer or you have a really good camera...or both lol. Love the little hatchy...he's got such huge eyeballs :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the photos


----------



## junglemad (Dec 1, 2005)

The hatchie picture really shows off the head scale pattern...well spotted and top shot!


----------



## ad (Dec 1, 2005)

great pics toxin.


----------



## trader (Dec 1, 2005)

Fantastic photography David!!...thanx for sharing...

It was good meeting you at the VHS meeting last week!

Cheers, Judy

www.herptrader.com.au


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes indeed, great pics and great to meet you at VHS too. Keep us sated with those pics mate


----------



## toxinologist (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey there Zen,

These unbanded scrubbies are quite common in the southern lowlands of PNG - across a wide range of habitats - from rainforest to open savannah woodland.

On the other hand, more typical banded specimens are quite common in the highlands, including this 4.5 metre snake that was sitting quietly in the bracken fern in pre-slough ...






Location: Near OSL Gobe Operations Camp, Southern Highlands Province, PNG

Camera: Canon EOS 300 35mm SLR
Lens: Canon 28-105 mm EF Zoom
Film: Ektachrome ISO 100 slide film

Cheers


David


----------



## toxinologist (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi again,

Here's a couple of bonus shots ...











Same juvie scrubby as above in closeup.

Camera: Canon EOS 350D digital SLR
Lens: Canon 90-300 mm EF Telephoto

Cheers


David

PS: Yes Ouzo, in my case it is the camera that gets the credit, not the mug behind the viewfinder ;-)


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics David, love the scrubbies


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2005)

> Yes Ouzo, in my case it is the camera that gets the credit, not the mug behind the viewfinder



Lol well good work either way . Those last few are cute


----------



## instar (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice pics! Lovely little scrubby, looks to be enjoying the sun to me! Love the big scrubby head scales.


----------

